# What Filter should i get for Betta tank?



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

I am planning to get a betta tank and i was wondering what kind of filter should i get? It will be a 10 Gallon tank. I will also put some apple snails in this tank. I hear Bettas dont like current. so please let me know what i should go for or does it even matter?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sponge filter. That's what we use for our bettas and they seem to be pretty happy


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

i agree. especcially if you will only have one betta, a sponge filter will be plenty. they also dont give off much current.


----------



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

jrdeitner said:


> i agree. especcially if you will only have one betta, a sponge filter will be plenty. they also dont give off much current.


I am actually going to have 2 going to divide the tank up. But i will look into a sponge filter thank you.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

If you don't go with a sponge, find something that doesn't have too strong of a current


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

if u divide the tank, u can put 2 sponge filter in there. one on each side.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

yup you can always put one on each side of the tank (or as many as you want). one should be enough for two bettas though.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea,Spondge filiter is the best.


----------



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

Alright so i ran into this 2 air pumps tetra whisper 10 & 20 How are this air pumps? And i read other places you should always get an air pump that does higher than the gallon your tank actually is. I have a 10 gallon tank will i be alright if i use a 10 gallon air pump or should i get one that does 20 gallons? Going to use both tanks for breeding btw. Thank you!


http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...Tetra+Whisper+10&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=0

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...684&siId=1379120&catParentID=18279&scId=18279


----------

